# Colloidal silver



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Just wanted to share some information with you all.

My friend's Chihuahua, Kirby, had been battling reoccurring staph infections on the skin for several months. He had these nasty, pimple-like sores all over his torso and neck. My friend took him to the vet multiple times, and Kirby would be prescribed antibiotics, one after the other, all to no avail. My friend did a little research on the Internet and learned about colloidal silver. She began applying it topically onto Kirby’s sores, and after just 5 days, the sores were completely gone, and have not come back since. A couple of weeks ago, the poor boy also developed conjunctivitis in one of his eyes, so my friend dropped a couple of drops of colloidal silver, morning and night, into his eye, and after just a day, my friend said his eye was completely fine! 

I have never used colloidal silver on my fluff, but I bought some off of Amazon to have on hand, just in case. Here’s the one I bought: Amazon.com: Sovereign Silver - 8oz. /10ppm: Health & Personal Care

I think my friend said that she purchased hers from a health food store, but I’m pretty sure they all work just the same. Anyway, just thought I’d share this with you guys.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Good to know! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Sarah, let us know when or if you use it and the results.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

I have used it as well but it did not kill dd staph unfortunately had to use duoxo chlorhexedine shampoo and 2 rounds of clindamyacin for hers. 

I used peace and kindness by chris christensen. 

Be careful with it as a few vets on vet group I am on warned against it and not sure out of not knowing or because they had a bad experience 

It is what they use in eye envy for the NR that does not have to be refridgerated. 

It is an anti-bacterial 

Many times the staph comes back as the vet does not use a long enough round of antibiotics as skin infections are much harder to kill and take about 25 days on antibiotics and if severe enough you have to do two rounds of 25 days. 

Also if you do not use probiotics while on antibiotics it can come back with a vengeance as well

Also doing a skin culture helps as it determines the best antibiotic for the infection that is going on. Many dermatologists use simplicef as the first option before culturing but my dd got hives 17 days in on that antibiotic sadly so we had to go with clindamyacin. 

I use the peace and kindness to spray on brushes and combs to keep them clean

I know ladymom has good success with Benzoyl shampoo but it is much stronger than chlorhexedine shampoo and our dermatologist prefers the chlorhexedine over the benzoyl in cases of dogs with sensitive skin like my dd.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

dwerten said:


> I have used it as well but it did not kill dd staph unfortunately had to use duoxo chlorhexedine shampoo and 2 rounds of clindamyacin for hers.
> 
> I used peace and kindness by chris christensen.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing, Deb. How do pups get the Staph infection of the skin? Do they know?


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

princessre said:


> Thanks for sharing, Deb. How do pups get the Staph infection of the skin? Do they know?


allergy dogs get it and ladymom dog has diabetes so they are susceptible to skin issues too. 

When a dog itches their skin opens up and allows infection to set in thus causing staph. 

This is why allergy dogs are best to be on coconut oil for natural antibacterial and anti-fungal healing from inside out and also probiotics to add additional good bacteria into the body to heal from inside out. 

I use coconut oil topically alot too for hot spots and it works way better than neosporin and things like that. 

This is why it is important to bath a allergy baby weekly to keep the bacteria down on the skin as well topically. 

Allergies are no fun 

If the body is out of balance in the gut or on the skin then the bad bacteria will take over thus causing intestinal issues or topically causing staph infections


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

dwerten said:


> allergy dogs get it and ladymom dog has diabetes so they are susceptible to skin issues too.
> 
> When a dog itches their skin opens up and allows infection to set in thus causing staph.
> 
> ...


Interesting! So can you use that shampoo you suggested to PREVENT Staph infections, or is that too strong if you don't already have it? Are there any shampoos that are mild and prevent the infection?


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks so much for sharing, Debbie. I don't know much about colloidal silver, as I've never used it on myself or Sophie, but my friend does seem to swear by it. I bought some just in case Sophie were to get a staph infection or conjunctivitis. Of course, using colloidal silver would warrant more research on my part, but I do like to avoid antibiotics unless absolutely necessary. So far, she's never been on antibiotics, and I hope to keep it that way.  I remember reading a while back that, if colloidal silver is ingested or applied in excess, it can lead to bluish/grayish discoloration of the skin? 

This is just an assumption on my part, but I would think that most vets who practice traditional veterinarian medicine are against colloidal silver use. I wonder why the vets on the vet group you're a part of warn against it? As for antibiotics, I'm not sure which ones Kirby was on, but my friend sure seemed frustrated that his condition wasn't getting better. I'll be sure to tell her about probiotics, too. Not sure if Kirby's on any. Anyway, thanks for sharing your experience.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Lady got a very stubborn staph infection this summer and I tried colloidal silver for the first time. I was desperate because antibiotics alone don't work for her anymore. I have to battle staph on all fronts, antibiotic, benzoil peroxide shampoo plus a topical.

I got it at the health food store. I applied it topically and was very pleased with the results. I would definitely use it again.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

princessre said:


> Interesting! So can you use that shampoo you suggested to PREVENT Staph infections, or is that too strong if you don't already have it? Are there any shampoos that are mild and prevent the infection?


we use this and dillute it with distilled water only when we see any staph occur but she has been free of staph almost a year now thank goodness. She went 5 years with no staph on coconut oil and probiotics but i stopped for a while and she was a MESS. Now she has been back on her system and doing great. I stopped as she was all jacked up from metacam when she hurt her leg and spun out of control  It was a nightmare -


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

lovesophie said:


> Thanks so much for sharing, Debbie. I don't know much about colloidal silver, as I've never used it on myself or Sophie, but my friend does seem to swear by it. I bought some just in case Sophie were to get a staph infection or conjunctivitis. Of course, using colloidal silver would warrant more research on my part, but I do like to avoid antibiotics unless absolutely necessary. So far, she's never been on antibiotics, and I hope to keep it that way.  I remember reading a while back that, if colloidal silver is ingested or applied in excess, it can lead to bluish/grayish discoloration of the skin?
> 
> This is just an assumption on my part, but I would think that most vets who practice traditional veterinarian medicine are against colloidal silver use. I wonder why the vets on the vet group you're a part of warn against it? As for antibiotics, I'm not sure which ones Kirby was on, but my friend sure seemed frustrated that his condition wasn't getting better. I'll be sure to tell her about probiotics, too. Not sure if Kirby's on any. Anyway, thanks for sharing your experience.


they told me it was toxic in high doses so it scared me  They told me to be careful. I think it is like tea tree oil which I will not use ever as toxic to cats and dogs as i saw a yorkie die from tea tree oil put on paws straight at the recommendation of someone's groomer. A groomer also had a dog die at the shop she worked at from using tea tree oil that I know. 

I am just super cautious about things with my guys. I know anything in excess can be bad so err on caution especially with toy breeds. 

I agree many vets are skeptical on holistic things 

I was spraying it daily on her back and then a vet on group made me nervous 

You are correct there was a guy who was drinking it to cure himself from cancer and he turned blue. I think he was on oprah show so you can google it

what was the ppm on the colloidal silver as I think it is the lower the ppm the stronger it is and peace and kindness is 30ppm and the other i had was 40ppm. The owner of eye envy I think gave me 10ppm at a show to make my own at a better quality. This is when i found out it was in eye envy product. She was really nice and knew i struggled with allergies with my dog.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

dwerten said:


> we use this and dillute it with distilled water only when we see any staph occur but she has been free of staph almost a year now thank goodness. She went 5 years with no staph on coconut oil and probiotics but i stopped for a while and she was a MESS. Now she has been back on her system and doing great. I stopped as she was all jacked up from metacam when she hurt her leg and spun out of control  It was a nightmare -


Which probiotic is your favorite?


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

princessre said:


> Which probiotic is your favorite?


I have used dds plus for years now from the vitamin shoppe as it is non-dairy and it works great on my dee dee and when the dogs get diarrhea i make up 2 capsules with a little pumpkin and they are back to normal. 

Demi, Dex or Lucy really do not have digestive issues ever thank goodness but dd is on steroids so she will have an occassional bout and i double up the probiotics for that day.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

dwerten said:


> I have used dds plus for years now from the vitamin shoppe as it is non-dairy and it works great on my dee dee and when the dogs get diarrhea i make up 2 capsules with a little pumpkin and they are back to normal.
> 
> Demi, Dex or Lucy really do not have digestive issues ever thank goodness but dd is on steroids so she will have an occassional bout and i double up the probiotics for that day.


Is there a drawback to using probiotics daily if the dog's digestive system is okay?


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

princessre said:


> Is there a drawback to using probiotics daily if the dog's digestive system is okay?


I am a believer now in if it is not broke I do not fix it LOL after all I have been through so I only use it daily with dee dee but with my other 3 I do not and only use if they have loose stool which is very rare if at all.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

dwerten said:


> allergy dogs get it and ladymom dog has diabetes so they are susceptible to skin issues too.
> 
> When a dog itches their skin opens up and allows infection to set in thus causing staph.
> 
> ...


I don't think Sophie has allergies, but she does get coconut oil daily, as I'm obsessed with it. :chili: Okay, maybe not obsessed, LOL, but I do love me some coconut oil. :thumbsup:

Also, for probiotics, she does get Fage Greek yogurt daily. Do you think that is enough, or should I get probiotic supplements?


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

dwerten said:


> they told me it was toxic in high doses so it scared me  They told me to be careful. I think it is like tea tree oil which I will not use ever as toxic to cats and dogs as i saw a yorkie die from tea tree oil put on paws straight at the recommendation of someone's groomer. A groomer also had a dog die at the shop she worked at from using tea tree oil that I know.
> 
> I am just super cautious about things with my guys. I know anything in excess can be bad so err on caution especially with toy breeds.
> 
> ...


Yikes, that's really scary about the tea tree oil. Did the Yorkie have an infection on his paw? So sad!! I do have tea tree oil at home, but I won't be using it on Sophie.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

lovesophie said:


> I don't think Sophie has allergies, but she does get coconut oil daily, as I'm obsessed with it. :chili: Okay, maybe not obsessed, LOL, but I do love me some coconut oil. :thumbsup:
> 
> Also, for probiotics, she does get Fage Greek yogurt daily. Do you think that is enough, or should I get probiotic supplements?


coconut oil is very good and our vet even said they are seeing good results with it in pancreatitis dogs BUT I WILL NEVER TEST THAT THEORY lol after spending 10k to save dex from that disease lol. 

I have not used Greek but is that higher in fat than goat or low fat? I am really paranoid of fats after almost losing dex. I know goat is suppose to be better than low fat for dogs as most like their mothers milk. 

If it works stick to it - I only change if something spins out of control or blood work is off but demi, lucy and dee dee all had good bloodwork recently and dex is up next. Lucy had a little low T4 and we did michigan panel and it came back fine. 

I do blood work yearly and every 6 mos with dee dee since on steroids. Unless I see something spin off I am sticking to my routine. 

I use to jump around alot before he got sick as tried everything for dd from the time she was 6 mos and made the mistake of switching everyone to what I did for her to make it easier. That was a mistake and now I believe in treating each dog differently according to their health issues unless they have no health issues


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

lovesophie said:


> Yikes, that's really scary about the tea tree oil. Did the Yorkie have an infection on his paw? So sad!! I do have tea tree oil at home, but I won't be using it on Sophie.


it was straight as the dog had allergies and licking paws so groomer said to put tea tree oil on them to stop her from licking and she did straight with no dillution and the dog died. It was really sad. 

The groomer I went to told me about the other dog and also the derm told me never to use tea tree on an allergy dog anyway as it is from the meleuca tree and every dog she has tested is usually allergic to that tree so it will make them worse yet it is in many of the shampoos for skin issued dogs.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

I went and did a search and this was the response the vet told me  back then

The risks of using colloidal silver as an antibacterial agent far outweigh
any possible benefits.

Have you tried using a shampoo with some chlorhexiderm?

my question was even if done topically and this is his response

> even if done just topically not ingested?

Yes, it's still toxic - it kills cells

here is his other response on it as someone asked about papa smurf the blue guy lol he said

The skin discoloration condition is celled argyria and can become permanent
along with brain damage, seizures, and coma form ingesting silver

here is his first response to me 

It's toxic!
Colloidal silver works against bacteria by inhibiting enzymes necessary for
ATP production - it also works against the body's cells in the same matter.
It has also been proven to cause kidney and neurological damage.

another vet response:

Do not use colloidal silver, it can accumulate in toxic amounts fairly
easily. PLEASE just use an ordinary antibiotic. "Natural" does NOT mean better.
I could list natural things that can kill you for hours, if it would change
your mind

see why I am afraid of using it LOL


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

dwerten said:


> I went and did a search and this was the response the vet told me  back then
> 
> The risks of using colloidal silver as an antibacterial agent far outweigh
> any possible benefits.
> ...


Scary. It's true that some herbal medicines I've tried for myself have seemed way stronger than prescription meds, yet people use them casually sometimes because they are all natural.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

princessre said:


> Scary. It's true that some herbal medicines I've tried for myself have seemed way stronger than prescription meds, yet people use them casually sometimes because they are all natural.


yeah it scared me right to the dermatologist LOL. I am still open minded though about it but need to do some more research on it.

many swear by it but I think it happens in high doses that there is an issue mostly

I will tell you what has worked for a few that a friend swears by and I have seen two dogs heal on this is chamomille tea rinse. Dilluted chamomille tea in a jug of water and poor over the dog and it killed the infection. A vet could not figure out what was wrong with this dog and the girl on yt did it and it went away within a few days. Another girl just did it and it worked for staph. 

Tea kills bacteria/infection and why you see green tea in some natural shampoos. You also see coconut in many shampoos too. 

I was too chicken to try it but saw it work miracles in two dogs that the vet could not get the infection under control and the two ladies were desperate and did it and it worked. Something to look more into for sure. My friend was a vet tech who told them to do this and swears by it


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I have used & will continue to use Peace & Kindness---and tea tree oil (also citronella & neem oil in small amounts)
---but in minute amounts! But then I also use cyclamate sweetner for MYSELF due to hypoglycemia. Tests have proven this sweetner to be deadly. . . if you drink a bath-tub full each day. I come no where near that amount. This would be true in many things. Also Peace & Kindness is applied to the skin, not consumed. I realize that a certain amount is absorbed depending on it's use.
I also use chamomille tea---Europeans are big on this & it has many benefits---best made fresh from the chamomile flower which grows wild. 
This is not a recommendation that YOU should use it---simply that it works for me and I feel comfortable in the amounts I use.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I bought the Peace and Kindness from CC to have on hand for Archie. I sprayed it on his back a few times and brushed him, but I think the change of food (?) or maybe weather (?) worked so I didn't want to waste the bottle i had just bought. I didn't realize you could buy it at a health food store


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

This is a very informative thread. I always learn something new on SM! Thanks-:thumbsup:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

princessre said:


> Is there a drawback to using probiotics daily if the dog's digestive system is okay?


No. There is never a drawback to using probiotics. IMO, they should be used every day, by dogs and people! :thumbsup:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Nikki's Mom said:


> No. There is never a drawback to using probiotics. IMO, they should be used every day, by dogs and people! :thumbsup:


Cool! Suzan, which probiotics do you use for yourself and Nikki and Keiko?


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

My opinion. I am NOT endorsing or recommending *anything.* I am relating MY experiences and my *OPINION. *Agree or disagree, it's just my opinion. 

*Colloidial Silver*: If used in the recommended dose on the bottle for a short period of time (14 days) I see no issue with it. The hype about people turning blue is really exaggerated. That person who turned blue and was in the media took A LOT of HOME MADE CS. I am not a habitual user of it. It is my "go to" product for circumstances when other herbs or vitamins don't work. I have used Sovereign Silver several times, and it worked okay, nothing great. When we travel, we fill up our water bottles with our own home filtered water. I put a couple of drops of CS into the water to keep it from getting icky. I've never had a negative reaction from it. I've heard some folks who use it often say it worked, and others say it didn't. 

*Probiotics*: The GI system is often the place where many diseases begin. I believe that probiotics should be used daily by everyone to keep the gut flora balanced. Yogurt, Kefir, Activa, etc. that contain sugar are not recommended. Bacteria feed on sugar, thus making the probiotics less effective. If you use yogurt or kefir, use the kind with no added sugar. I always rotate probiotic brands to get different strains. The dogs get: Animal Essentials Plant Enzymes and Probiotics, or Dr. Becker/Mercola Healthy Pets Probiotics, or Jarrow PetDophilus. The humans get: Culturelle, or Enzymatic Therapy, or Renew Life. I am a HUGE believer in probiotics and would never be without them. 

*Tea Tree Oil*: Tea Tree oil should not be ingested. It is a very effective TOPICAL antibacterial product. However, more than one _diluted_ drop shouldn't really be used on a dog's body if they can get to it and eat it. If a shampoo has minute quantities of TTO, and it is thoroughly rinsed out, it should not present a problem to the dog.

*Green Tea and Chamomile* are good tonics, but they really do not in themselves_ kill_ bacteria. They are antioxidants, which means that they boost the immune system so that the immune system itself can kill the bacteria. Green tea and Chamomile are very kind to the digestive system, as is peppermint tea (if no hearburn is present.) 

*Coconut oil* is antimicrobial (both antibacterial and antiviral) and is a wonderful skin soother and softener. It also contains Lauric Acid, which is found in only one other place in nature - in mother's milk. We use it every day, and we give it to the dogs, too. Since coconuts grow in a warm climate, it is one of the few oils that do not go rancid in heat.

Many people are afraid to use these types of remedies that have been around for thousands of years, but they think nothing of popping OTC or Prescription meds (or giving them to their dogs) which were created in a lab, - not knowing exactly what is contained in that med (fillers, adjuvants, etc.) and whether the side effects will harm them immediately, or years later - and never make the connection between that med and an allergy or illness. 

In most cases (*most, not all*) herbs and natural remedies used in moderation - following the directions, and for short durations over a period of time (14 days on, 14 days off, for three to six months) either will work for you, or they will not work for you, but most (*most, not all*) of them are not harmful if used properly.

It is my opinion that the best thing that people and their pets can do to keep the immune system in great shape so that it can fight disease on its own, is *eat a nutritious and varied diet*, of whole unprocessed foods, preferably organic, grass fed meats, wild fish, veggies and fruits, and avoid sugars and excessive ingestion of grains-which turn into sugar inside the body. Insulin production or lack of it is a huge factor. Too much sugar in all forms can wreak havoc in the gut. Cooking nutritious foods in good fats like coconut oil, olive oil, and organic butter go a long way to keep the body nourished and healthy.

Fake foods, vegetable oils, and Frankenfoods - those processed, genetically modified convenience foods will in time harm the digestive system - which sets the body up for other diseases, especially autoimmune diseases. Eat like your great-grandparents ate. Cancer, heart disease, diabetes, sinus infections, allergies, and digestive issue were not as common back then as they are today - in both people and their pets, because people ate REAL food.

All of this is just my opinion. Everyone has to do their own research and make their own choices. Sorry for the ramble.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Nikki's Mom said:


> My opinion. I am NOT endorsing or recommending *anything.* I am relating MY experiences and my *OPINION. *Agree or disagree, it's just my opinion.
> 
> *Colloidial Silver*: If used in the recommended dose on the bottle for a short period of time (14 days) I see no issue with it. The hype about people turning blue is really exaggerated. That person who turned blue and was in the media took A LOT of HOME MADE CS. I am not a habitual user of it. It is my "go to" product for circumstances when other herbs or vitamins don't work. I have used Sovereign Silver several times, and it worked okay, nothing great. When we travel, we fill up our water bottles with our own home filtered water. I put a couple of drops of CS into the water to keep it from getting icky. I've never had a negative reaction from it. I've heard some folks who use it often say it worked, and others say it didn't.
> 
> ...


:goodpost:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

edelweiss said:


> :goodpost:


I agree 

the one thing i want to point out though is even if not ingested anything you put on the skin including flea and tick meds, shampoos etc is absorbed into the body and the blood stream so even if topical it can affect the dog and why i choose to be very cautious with anything topical as well as anything ingested. 

This is why i do not use flea and tick meds and lucky not to have to where i live and I have seen with my dog with a poor immune system will attract fleas more than a dog with a good immune system first hand. 

I also agree most meds came from something in nature as well yet many are afraid of natural things. 

I guess the old saying everything in moderation. 

I definitely agree probiotics are no harm in doing daily and for dogs with allergies I really think it is a must.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

dwerten said:


> I agree
> 
> the one thing i want to point out though is even if not ingested anything you put on the skin including flea and tick meds, shampoos etc is absorbed into the body and the blood stream so even if topical it can affect the dog and why i choose to be very cautious with anything topical as well as anything ingested.
> 
> ...



:goodpost:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Nikki's Mom said:


> My opinion. I am NOT endorsing or recommending *anything.* I am relating MY experiences and my *OPINION. *Agree or disagree, it's just my opinion.
> 
> *Colloidial Silver*: If used in the recommended dose on the bottle for a short period of time (14 days) I see no issue with it. The hype about people turning blue is really exaggerated. That person who turned blue and was in the media took A LOT of HOME MADE CS. I am not a habitual user of it. It is my "go to" product for circumstances when other herbs or vitamins don't work. I have used Sovereign Silver several times, and it worked okay, nothing great. When we travel, we fill up our water bottles with our own home filtered water. I put a couple of drops of CS into the water to keep it from getting icky. I've never had a negative reaction from it. I've heard some folks who use it often say it worked, and others say it didn't.
> 
> ...


Wow, Suzan, this is such an excellent post! :aktion033: 

Also, I remember my friend mentioning oil of oregano's effectiveness in treating infections and such. I don't know much about it, but I know it's supposed to be really effective against bacteria and viruses. Have you read anything about it?

Thanks!!!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

I will make the switch to probiotic supplements. I really like Fage Greek yogurt, but you have given me a good enough excuse to switch to supplements. 

I hate having to clean Sophie's face after yogurt, anyway. :thumbsup:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

dwerten said:


> they told me it was toxic in high doses so it scared me  They told me to be careful. I think it is like tea tree oil which I will not use ever as toxic to cats and dogs as i saw a yorkie die from tea tree oil put on paws straight at the recommendation of someone's groomer. A groomer also had a dog die at the shop she worked at from using tea tree oil that I know.
> 
> I am just super cautious about things with my guys. I know anything in excess can be bad so err on caution especially with toy breeds.
> 
> ...


Debbie, it looks like the kind I bought contains 10 ppm.


----------



## TB.TL (Oct 13, 2010)

I did not read every post on this thread but I read a few of the first ones. If some of this has been said or if someone else completely said opposite, I'm sorry.

I do not know about use with animals but with humans, colloidal silver use can be very dangerous. The FDA has banned nonprescriptive colloidal silver products and also has ordered companies to stop saying their product was endorsed by the FDA or was nontoxic or was effective as an antibiotic, anti-viral, anti-inflammatory or anti-fungal agent. Basically, the FDA is not endorsing it at all, which is why it is often sold as a dietary supplement without health claims. 

If your vet is recommending you do not use this product, I would follow their advice. If your vet is recommending you use it, I will still do research on your own. I'm not saying anything bad about people who use it; just be educated about it. People on this site seem to care about their pups to the end of the earth and back and always want to do the safest, most natural and healthy thing available so I'm sure a lot of you would have researched it anyway. That's just my two cents.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

This is another thread that has been very helpful to me.

I've had Caira working with the dermatologist for months now and she is STILL in a cone. He had ruled out a 'food' allergy and told me to put her on NB fish and sweet potato. At that time, her skin was clear, her eyes were clear but still itchy and she would itch them like crazy if i took the cone off. She started on allergy shots (almost 2 mos of allergy shots now) He also gave me a short course of prednisone at the time of the food switch and beginning of allergy shots so that we could get the cone off, even temporarily.

What a resounding failure that was.

This is what happened to her on prednisone and wearing the cone.










She also has skin lesions back. 

So.. back to the dermatologist I go. She has just finished 2 weeks of prednisone and two weeks of antibiotics and is still miserable (and 2 more weeks of this treatment to go) She is also back on the 'allergy' food (rabbit/sweet potato)

I've had her on colostrom that Marj recommended for about a month now. Do you think I should add coconut? I dont' like trying too many things at once because if something works, I want to know which one it is! My poor Caira 


I've tried using CC Peace and Kindness on her with no positive results on her skin. Does anyone know if it can be sprayed in her eyes?


----------



## TB.TL (Oct 13, 2010)

Colloidal silver: Is it safe or effective? - MayoClinic.com

Here's a link to the Mayo Clinic site that discusses the use of colloidal silver, if anyone is interested.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

lovesophie said:


> Wow, Suzan, this is such an excellent post! :aktion033:
> 
> Also, I remember my friend mentioning oil of oregano's effectiveness in treating infections and such. I don't know much about it, but I know it's supposed to be really effective against bacteria and viruses. Have you read anything about it?
> 
> Thanks!!!



I have read about oil of oregano, yes, and it sounds good. I might try it, but the quality stuff is pretty expensive.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I am using Essential Oils a lot on my self. Some oils can be used undiluted and some oils should never be used undiluted. My grand-mother picked up chamomille flowers and dried them and then used them to make tea. They bathed me in chamomille water when I was a child and had chickenpox. I used essential oils on Alex for his recurrent staph infection, but it was very localized around his penis and thigh area. I always suspected the heartworm medicine to cause it. Since we are in Arizona and I stopped this completely he has not had another staph infection.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

*From the National Institutes of Health . . . .*

Please get approval from your physician or your Vet. before you use any colloidal silver products for yourself or your pet.



I've copied and pasted an entire article on colloidal silver products from the National Institutes of Health's National Center for Complementary and Alternative Medicine:

(Here's a link to the site


Colloidal Silver Products [NCCAM Backgrounder]



(Here's the article)

*Colloidal Silver Products*

Keywords: argyria, silver particles, immune system
*On this page:*


Key Points
Background
Marketing Claims for Colloidal Silver
Scientific Evidence
Side Effects and Risks
Federal Regulation
If You Are Thinking About Using Colloidal Silver Products
Selected References
For More Information
Colloidal silver consists of tiny silver particles suspended in liquid. Usually marketed as dietary supplements, colloidal silver products have been used for a variety of health purposes—although there is no scientific evidence to support their safety or effectiveness. This fact sheet provides a general overview of colloidal silver products and suggests sources for additional information.
Top
*Key Points*


The U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA) does not consider colloidal silver to be safe or effective for treating any disease or condition.
The FDA and the Federal Trade Commission (FTC) have taken action against a number of colloidal silver companies (including some companies that sell products over the Internet) for making drug-like claims about their products.
Colloidal silver can cause many side effects. One example is argyria, a bluish-gray discoloration of the body, which is not treatable or reversible.
Tell all your health care providers about any complementary and alternative (CAM) practices you use. Give them a full picture of what you do to manage your health. This will help ensure coordinated and safe care.
Top
*Background*

Silver is a metallic element. Its many uses include making jewelry, silverware, electronic equipment, and dental fillings; processing photographs; and disinfecting water. People are exposed to silver, usually in tiny amounts, through the air, drinking water, and food, and possibly in certain activities, such as work or hobbies.
Silver has had some medicinal uses going back for centuries. However, modern drugs have eliminated most of those uses. A few prescription drugs containing silver are still available. For example, silver nitrate can be used to prevent the eye condition conjunctivitis in newborn babies and to treat certain skin conditions, such as corns and warts. Another drug, silver sulfadiazine, can be used to treat burns. These drugs are applied to the body (i.e., they are not taken internally), and they can have negative side effects.
Colloidal silver products consist of tiny silver particles suspended in a liquid base. The products are usually taken by mouth. Other forms of colloidal silver may be sprayed, applied directly to the skin, or injected into a vein. 
Top
*Marketing Claims for Colloidal Silver*

Colloidal silver products are often marketed as dietary supplements with various unproven health-related claims. For example, advertisements may claim that the products benefit the immune system; kill disease-causing agents such as bacteria, viruses, and fungi; serve as an alternative to prescription antibiotics; or treat diseases such as cancer, HIV/AIDS, diabetes, tuberculosis, syphilis, scarlet fever, shingles, herpes, pneumonia, and prostatitis (inflammation of the prostate).
Top
*Scientific Evidence*



Reviews of the scientific literature on colloidal silver products have concluded that:

Silver has no known function in the body
Silver is not an essential mineral supplement or a cure-all and should not be promoted as such
Claims that there can be a "deficiency" of silver in the body and that such a deficiency can lead to disease are unfounded
Claims made about the effectiveness of colloidal silver products for numerous diseases are unsupported scientifically
Colloidal silver products can have serious side effects
Laboratory analysis has shown that the amounts of silver in supplements vary greatly, which can pose risks to the consumer.
Top
*Side Effects and Risks*

Animal studies have shown that silver builds up in the tissues of the body. In humans, buildup of silver from colloidal silver can lead to a side effect called argyria, which causes a bluish-gray discoloration of the skin, other organs, deep tissues, nails, and gums. Argyria is permanent and cannot be treated or reversed. Other side effects from using colloidal silver products may include neurologic problems (such as seizures), kidney damage, stomach distress, headaches, fatigue, and skin irritation. Colloidal silver may interfere with the body's absorption of some drugs, such as penacillamine, quinolones, tetracyclines, and thyroxine.
Top
*Federal Regulation*

The Federal Government regulates dietary supplements (including those that contain colloidal silver) primarily through the FDA, but the laws about putting dietary supplements on the market and keeping them there are generally less strict than the laws for drugs. For example, manufacturers of dietary supplements, unlike manufacturers of drugs, do not have to prove their product's safety and effectiveness to the FDA before it is marketed. However, if the product is found to be unsafe after it is marketed, the FDA can take certain actions, such as removing it from the marketplace. (To learn more about dietary supplements and their regulation, see the National Center for Complementary and Alternative Medicine (NCCAM) fact sheet, Using Dietary Supplements Wisely.)
The FDA issued a ruling in 1999 that no products containing colloidal silver are generally recognized as safe and effective. In addition, the FDA and the FTC have sent warning letters to the operators of many Web sites that market colloidal silver with drug-like claims (i.e., claims that their products diagnose, treat, cure, or prevent disease).
Top
*If You Are Thinking About Using Colloidal Silver Products*


There is a lack of evidence for effectiveness and a risk for serious side effects from colloidal silver products. The FDA does not consider colloidal silver to be safe or effective for treating any disease or condition.
Do not use any dietary supplementA product that contains vitamins, minerals, herbs or other botanicals, amino acids, enzymes, and/or other ingredients intended to supplement the diet. The U.S. Food and Drug Administration has special labeling requirements for dietary supplements and treats them as foods, not drugs. as a replacement for conventional care, or as a reason to postpone seeing a doctor about a medical problem.
If you are pregnant or nursing a child, or if you are considering giving a child a dietary supplement, it is especially important to consult your health care provider. Supplements can act like drugs in the body, and many have not been tested in pregnant women, nursing mothers, or children.
Tell all your health care providers about any complementary and alternative practices you use. Give them a full picture of what you do to manage your health. This will help ensure coordinated and safe care. For tips about talking with your health care providers about CAMA group of diverse medical and health care systems, practices, and products that are not presently considered to be part of conventional medicine. Complementary medicine is used together with conventional medicine, and alternative medicine is used in place of conventional medicine., see NCCAM's Time to Talk campaign.
Top
*Selected References*


Agency for Toxic Substances and Disease Registry. ToxFAQs for Silver. Agency for Toxic Substances and Disease Registry Web site. Accessed at www.atsdr.cdc.gov/tfacts146.html on July 10, 2008.
Colloidal silver. Natural Medicines Comprehensive Database. Accessed on July 14, 2008.
Colloidal silver. Natural Standard Database. Accessed on July 14, 2008.
Fung MC, Bowen DL. Silver products for medical indications: risk-benefit assessment. Journal of Toxicology. Clinical Toxicology. 1996;34(1):119–126.
Gulbranson SH, Hud JA, Hansen RC. Argyria following the use of dietary supplements containing colloidal silver protein. Cutis. 2000;66(5):373–374.
Rulemaking history for OTC colloidal silver drug products. Final monograph. U.S. Food and Drug Administration Web site. Accessed on July 17, 2008.
White JM, Powell AM, Brady K, et al. Severe generalized argyria secondary to ingestion of colloidal silver protein. Clinical and Experimental Dermatology. 2003;28(3):254–256.
Top
*For More Information*

*NCCAM Clearinghouse*

The NCCAM Clearinghouse provides information on CAM and NCCAM, including publications and searches of Federal databases of scientific and medical literature. The Clearinghouse does not provide medical advice, treatment recommendations, or referrals to practitioners.
Toll-free in the U.S.: 1-888-644-6226
TTY (for deaf and hard-of-hearing callers): 1-866-464-3615
Web site: nccam.nih.gov
E-mail: [email protected] 
*U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA)*

The FDA oversees the safety of many products, such as foods, medicines, dietary supplements, medical devices, and cosmetics.
Web site: www.fda.gov
Toll-free in the U.S.: 1-888-463-6332
*Center for Food Safety and Applied Nutrition (CFSAN) *

CFSAN oversees the safety and labeling of supplements, foods, and cosmetics. It has information on dietary supplements.
Web site: www.fda.gov/food
Toll-free in the U.S.: 1-888-723-3366
*MedWatch*

MedWatch, the FDA's safety information and adverse event reporting program, allows consumers and health care providers to file reports on serious problems suspected with dietary supplements.
Web site: www.fda.gov/Safety/MedWatch/HowToReport/ucm053074.htm
Toll-free in the U.S.: 1-888-463-6332
*Federal Trade Commission (FTC) *

The FTC is the Federal agency charged with protecting the public against unfair and deceptive business practices. A key area of its work is the regulation of advertising (except for prescription drugs and medical devices). 
Web site: www.ftc.gov
Toll-free in the U.S.: 1-877-382-4357
*PubMed®*

A service of the National Library of Medicine (NLM), PubMed® contains publication information and (in most cases) brief summaries of articles from scientific and medical journals. CAM on PubMed®, developed jointly by NCCAM and NLM, is a subset of the PubMed® system and focuses on the topic of CAM. 
Web site: www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/sites/entrez
CAM on PubMed®: nccam.nih.gov/research/camonpubmed/
Top
*Acknowledgments*

NCCAM thanks the following people for their technical expertise and review of the content update of this publication: Pamela L. Drake, M.P.H., National Institute for Occupational Health and Safety; Edmund Pribitkin, M.D., Thomas Jefferson University; and Wendy Weber, N.D., Ph.D., M.P.H., NCCAM.
Top
This publication is not copyrighted and is in the public domain. Duplication is encouraged.
NCCAM has provided this material for your information. It is not intended to substitute for the medical expertise and advice of your primary health care provider. We encourage you to discuss any decisions about treatment or care with your health care provider. The mention of any product, service, or therapy is not an endorsement by NCCAM. 
NCCAM Publication No. D209
Created May 2004
Updated August 2010


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

bellaratamaltese said:


> This is another thread that has been very helpful to me.
> 
> I've had Caira working with the dermatologist for months now and she is STILL in a cone. He had ruled out a 'food' allergy and told me to put her on NB fish and sweet potato. At that time, her skin was clear, her eyes were clear but still itchy and she would itch them like crazy if i took the cone off. She started on allergy shots (almost 2 mos of allergy shots now) He also gave me a short course of prednisone at the time of the food switch and beginning of allergy shots so that we could get the cone off, even temporarily.
> 
> ...


Oh, poor girl.  Sounds like a total nightmare. 

I don't want to give you "wrong" advice, but my friend, whose dog had conjunctivitis in one eye, dropped colloidal silver into his eye, and his eye was better within a day. No side effects, either. I don't think what Caira has is conjunctivitis, but just thought I'd share this bit of info, anyway. 

Also, I'm not at all familiar with the CC Peace and Kindness, but Debbie did say that it contains 30 ppm, which is on the weaker side? Not sure if that's at all relevant. I believe my friend bought hers from a health food store, but I don't know the concentration.

Have you talked to Debbie (dwerten) about this? It sounds to me that she has had great success in using probiotics and coconut oil for her allergy baby on steroids. I'd shoot her a PM if I were you. Good luck, and I hope Caira gets better soon. Poor baby.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

bellaratamaltese said:


> This is another thread that has been very helpful to me.
> 
> I've had Caira working with the dermatologist for months now and she is STILL in a cone. He had ruled out a 'food' allergy and told me to put her on NB fish and sweet potato. At that time, her skin was clear, her eyes were clear but still itchy and she would itch them like crazy if i took the cone off. She started on allergy shots (almost 2 mos of allergy shots now) He also gave me a short course of prednisone at the time of the food switch and beginning of allergy shots so that we could get the cone off, even temporarily.
> 
> ...


Stacy - it breaks my heart to see that Caira is still going through all of this with her skin. Poor baby. I agree about not trying too many things at once because then it's harder to find out what is working and what isn't. I'm praying they find something to help her. Do you think you need another dermatologist...like one of the best in the country to consult. Does anyone know who the dog dermatology guru is? Like Center's the man (though a woman) for liver issues. I know I went that route with my DS when he had food allergy issues others didn't know how to treat. It might be the same with Caira since this has been going on a very long time. Sending prayers.:grouphug:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Stacy, if it were my dog, I'd find a Naturopath vet or a holistic vet. (You should be able to find one easily in California.) A dermatologist usually treats symptoms, and often conventional allergy testing doesn't always determine the actual cause of the allergy. On the other hand, a professional trained to look for the cause first, like a holistic vet or a naturopathic vet, might be able to help in this case. 

I am not telling you whether you should use coconut oil, I can only tell you what I would do. 

If it were my dog, I'd definitely give it a shot. I don't give it to my dogs every day, but if one of my dogs had skin issues, I'd give 1/4-1/2 teaspoon a day for 6 days, and skip the 7th day. I'd use it for a month and see how they did on it. I'd also put some in my hands, rub it between my palms and rub them down with it. BTW, there are many good brands out there. I use Nutiva organic, and I buy it on amazon or iherb.com


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

lovesophie said:


> Wow, Suzan, this is such an excellent post! :aktion033:
> 
> Also, I remember my friend mentioning *oil of oregano's* effectiveness in treating infections and such. I don't know much about it, but I know it's supposed to be really effective against bacteria and viruses. Have you read anything about it?
> 
> Thanks!!!


Oil of Oregano is great for fungus like Athlete's foot and ringworm, but OMG! is it strong. I forgot to dilute it once and it about burned a hole in my skin. :w00t: The irritation took hours to go down. I love it though. Very effective, just don't forget to dilute...:hiding:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Becky, with what product are you recommending the dilution? Just to be clear & what ratio?


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

edelweiss said:


> Becky, with what product are you recommending the dilution? Just to be clear & what ratio?


Yes, definitely dilute it. The dilution ratio depends on the brand and potentcy of that particular oil. Usually its mixed with another oil, like olive or almond oil.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

beckinwolf said:


> Yes, definitely dilute it. The dilution ratio depends on the brand and potentcy of that particular oil. Usually its mixed with another oil, like olive or almond oil.


I believe that it is also often used as a tincture, diluted in water, for GI issues.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Guideline for diluting the essential oils :

2 - 5 drops in 1 teaspoon (= 5 ml) of carrier oil
4 - 10 drops in 2 teaspoons
6 - 15 drops in 1 tablespoon (= 15 ml) of carrier oil

Carrier oils can be Almond, Jojoba, Coconut, Olive, Evening Primrose....



> I forgot to dilute it once and it about burned a hole in my skin.


Becky I put undiluted cinnamon oil on a small cyst/wart and it burned too (only sensation not hole). Cyst/wart went away but it did not feel good at the moment.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Nikki's Mom said:


> Stacy, if it were my dog, I'd find a Naturopath vet or a holistic vet. (You should be able to find one easily in California.) A dermatologist usually treats symptoms, and often conventional allergy testing doesn't always determine the actual cause of the allergy. On the other hand, a professional trained to look for the cause first, like a holistic vet or a naturopathic vet, might be able to help in this case.
> 
> I am not telling you whether you should use coconut oil, I can only tell you what I would do.
> 
> If it were my dog, I'd definitely give it a shot. I don't give it to my dogs every day, but if one of my dogs had skin issues, I'd give 1/4-1/2 teaspoon a day for 6 days, and skip the 7th day. I'd use it for a month and see how they did on it. I'd also put some in my hands, rub it between my palms and rub them down with it. BTW, there are many good brands out there. I use Nutiva organic, and I buy it on amazon or iherb.com


 
My friends soft coated wheaten has hypothyroidism and she's been itching and shedding some of her hair. Do you think this may help her?


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

Johita said:


> My friends soft coated wheaten has hypothyroidism and she's been itching and shedding some of her hair. Do you think this may help her?


my dee dee is hypothyroid as well and many dogs with hypothyroid also have allergies as both are autoimmune diseases. When a dog has allergies the first thing they do is check the thyroid. 

How long ago was the thyroid checked as we have dd checked once a year as it can drop in a year and meds have to be re-adjusted so that is what i would do first with hair loss


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

MalteseJane said:


> Guideline for diluting the essential oils :
> 
> 2 - 5 drops in 1 teaspoon (= 5 ml) of carrier oil
> 4 - 10 drops in 2 teaspoons
> ...


what about emu oil as I have used that as a carrier oil before ?


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

bellaratamaltese said:


> This is another thread that has been very helpful to me.
> 
> I've had Caira working with the dermatologist for months now and she is STILL in a cone. He had ruled out a 'food' allergy and told me to put her on NB fish and sweet potato. At that time, her skin was clear, her eyes were clear but still itchy and she would itch them like crazy if i took the cone off. She started on allergy shots (almost 2 mos of allergy shots now) He also gave me a short course of prednisone at the time of the food switch and beginning of allergy shots so that we could get the cone off, even temporarily.
> 
> ...


Please call me stacy and we can discuss this as I have been through 6 years of this stuff and I can try to help you as dd has had alot of issues with this stuff. She has had eye issues, etc and we can go over it in great detail from when it began happening and go through all you have tried. This is breaking my heart and I think i can help you with this or at least try comparing notes of what I have been through with dee dee.

Allergy shots take up to a year to see if they work

How much pred is she getting? I prefer temarilp to straight pred as have done both and temarilp worked much better as it has an antihistamine mixed in with it.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

stacy here are some pics of what I have been through to give you an idea

I have done raw food, chinese herbs, dermatologist, holistic, regular vet, animal communicators, atopica, prednisone, temarilp - you name it we have done it for this little girl but the one thing i did not do is the hyposensitization shots bc i heard it can make them worse and it always scared me. 

It is no fun this journey but I have her under control now and she is doing as good as she can be doing - many issues were from vet shampoos below  The only one she has not had a bad reaction to is the duoxo chlorhexedine shampoo. She reacted below to malaseb, ketachlor, sebalux. I stopped using any vet shampoos and went all natural but with the staph did the chlorhexedine and that did not cause a reaction. Many of them affected her eyes even though i washed her from neck down. Once i started using coconut oil topically she never had issues like below. You can see the pics with the greasy stuff on her was neosporine. I use to buy it at costco but no longer use it anymore


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

I have not used marina zacharias but my friend has for years and many really like her as well. She has natural cortizone that my friend uses for her allergy baby as she prefers it to steroids. It is suppose to be easier on them but i was so burned out and had a system down with dd that I did not want to try anything else or switch. 

I have emailed her and she is very nice so she is someone I would definitely recommend that is more natural. I always explore all options for sure and honestly should homecook for dd but working full time it is just something I cannot do at this time and feel comfortable being consistent about it 

NaturalRearing.com ~ Learning


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

dwerten said:


> my dee dee is hypothyroid as well and many dogs with hypothyroid also have allergies as both are autoimmune diseases. When a dog has allergies the first thing they do is check the thyroid.
> 
> How long ago was the thyroid checked as we have dd checked once a year as it can drop in a year and meds have to be re-adjusted so that is what i would do first with hair loss


 
Her thyroid problem was recently discovered. They use medicated shampoo on her and have switched her to a prescription diet from what I remember being told and I'm not sure what medication they have her on. I'm trying to give my friend some advice on natural alternatives and I thought coconut oil may help. I'll let my friend know that Muffy should continue to be checked to see if her thyroid drops so that they don't continue to give her the same meds if not necessary.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

Johita said:


> Her thyroid problem was recently discovered. They use medicated shampoo on her and have switched her to a prescription diet from what I remember being told and I'm not sure what medication they have her on. I'm trying to give my friend some advice on natural alternatives and I thought coconut oil may help. I'll let my friend know that Muffy should continue to be checked to see if her thyroid drops so that they don't continue to give her the same meds if not necessary.


if hypothyroid she needs to be on soloxine and probably what she is on.

Medicated shampoo and diet change would be to do with allergies not thyroid so sounds like she has both possibly.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

dwerten said:


> allergy dogs get it and ladymom dog has diabetes so they are susceptible to skin issues too.
> 
> When a dog itches their skin opens up and allows infection to set in thus causing staph.
> 
> ...


I just very recently used coconut oil on a couple of weird rashes/pimples I noticed on Aolani and after about a week of using it on him, he's all clear. I still give him coconut oil in his food and just picked up some Animal Essentials fish oil today. I'm just so happy that the coconut oil helped clear his issue.


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

dwerten said:


> yeah it scared me right to the dermatologist LOL. I am still open minded though about it but need to do some more research on it.
> 
> many swear by it but I think it happens in high doses that there is an issue mostly
> 
> ...


I am a strong supporter of Chamomille!


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

Johita said:


> I just very recently used coconut oil on a couple of weird rashes/pimples I noticed on Aolani and after about a week of using it on him, he's all clear. I still give him coconut oil in his food and just picked up some Animal Essentials fish oil today. I'm just so happy that the coconut oil helped clear his issue.


so glad it worked for you as it has been amazing for us with dee dee and hot spots. The neosporine was too strong for her skin


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Ach! Poor Caira! Honestly, I would be tempted to take her off EVERYTHING for a short spell and see what happens. And I wouldn't rule out Collidial Silver. I think it is OK for topical use. Hospitals now routienly use silver coated urinary catheters and endotracheal tubes. They are tubes that stay in place for a while and have been the cause of infections, hence the silver coated versions. They are very effective.


----------

